# VERY COOL Wagner graphic novel & playing cards



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

This award-winning (and very sophisticated!) graphic novel really got me to better understand Der Ring cycle and the illustrations are AMAZING: http://www.artofpcraigrussell.com/?tag=wagner There are drawings you can click on and see in bigger size, but in the comic book they're all in color.

And has anyone played poker yet with these? Featuring the drawings of Arthur Rackham: http://www.prosperoart.com/wagners_ring.html I got a deck recently.

Anyways, thought I'd pass on some cool opera paraphernalia.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not to put this down, but I was kinda hoping for a graphic novel about Wagner's life.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

not to put these down, but i was kinda hoping for a Ring trading card game using the arthur rackham illustrations.

_Wotan gained a new ability: humility!

Siegfried attempted to gain new ability: fear, but it failed!

Hunding prayed to Fricka. gained +20 hp_

comic book is REALLY COOL by the way.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The first link started playing havoc with my computer.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

No problem with the links on my end. The playing cards are gorgeous and the comic book is well done. A number of nice items on both sites. Thank you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> not to put these down, but i was kinda hoping for a Ring trading card game using the arthur rackham illustrations.
> 
> _Wotan gained a new ability: humility!
> 
> ...


I can imagine Wagner's Ring Cycle as a fantasy role playing online computer game!


----------

